# Abandoned 1960’s Seneca



## KevinBrick (Oct 18, 2018)

A friend of mine sent me these pictures. Any information would be appreciated.. Does it have any value?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 18, 2018)

Leave it abandoned. V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Oct 18, 2018)

leave the bike, save the plate.


----------



## Oilit (Oct 22, 2018)

Looks like a '60's AMF bike. Chrome looks like it may still be good, but I wouldn't put big bucks into it.


----------



## ratina (Oct 23, 2018)

people are always looking for those star sprockets.


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 24, 2018)

I could use the pedals if they turn and are intact...


----------



## partsguy (Dec 2, 2018)

I knew of a DODGE Seneca, but never a Seneca BICYCLE. Cool find! Not worth restoring though, but might be a good rat rod or custom. I’m sure the frame is still solid, and that Star sprocket and chain guard has potential.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 15, 2019)

If it's still available i would like to buy this bike. I am a roadmaster collector. This is one i don't have. Please let me know. Thanks. Razin.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 15, 2019)

it has "value" just no monetary value. a person could re do that and become a bike nut and move up to better stuff.

all my first old  bikes were Schwinns back in the 80's and especially at that time none of them had much value other than fun fixing them and a new hobby as if I needed another.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 16, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Leave it abandoned. V/r Shawn



Shawn, Why would you say such a thing when you know their are amf collectors out here? Razin.


----------



## Boris (Jul 16, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Leave it abandoned. V/r Shawn






razinhellcustomz said:


> Shawn, Why would you say such a thing when you know their are amf collectors out here? Razin.




Shawn said that about 9 months ago, Pretty sure he's come to his senses by now.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 17, 2019)

Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder. Thanks. Razin.


----------



## vincev (Jul 17, 2019)

I would try an oxy bath on it just for fun.Ya never know what it may come out like.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 17, 2019)

vincev said:


> I would try an oxy bath on it just for fun.Ya never know what it may come out like.



Are you talking like oxy clean?  I'll have to give that a try. Thanks. Razin. 


partsguy said:


> I knew of a DODGE Seneca, but never a Seneca BICYCLE. Cool find! Not worth restoring though, but might be a good rat rod or custom. I’m sure the frame is still solid, and that Star sprocket and chain guard has potential.



I am in the process of trying to buy this bike as we talk. We'll see how it goes. Razin.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 18, 2019)

Oxy or OA is Oxalic Acid (wood bleach). A very mild acid used to remove rust. You can do a search in the restoration section for how to use it and the results. Here are before/after of my '34 Huffman. V/r Shawn


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 18, 2019)

Whaaaat! All this time I've been using Oxycontin. No wonder my bikes all look like ass!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 19, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Oxy or OA is Oxalic Acid (wood bleach). A very mild acid used to remove rust. You can do a search in the restoration section for how to use it and the results. Here are before/after of my '34 Huffman. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1031931
> 
> ...



Wow!! What a difference that makes. Takes away the rust, and leaves the original paint. Thanks Shawn. Razin.


----------

